
Can Google Really Launch a Viable Videogame Platform? - ss2003
https://www.wired.com/story/google-videogame-platform/
======
lwansbrough
It isn’t a question of if they’ll launch a __________ so much as it’s a
question of how many they will launch - and for how long.

